# Is Tim Keller's MINISTRY IN THE NEW GLOBAL CULTURE OF MAJOR CITY-CENTERS biblical?



## Ken S. (Sep 16, 2006)

ministry in the new global culture of major city

Anyone know about this guy, Tim Keller? How is he? Is he Neo-evangelical?


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 16, 2006)

Neo-Evangelical? What is that? 

Tim Keller is sound and orthodox and he has a heart for reaching out to the lost in the urban areas with a healthy emphasis on diaconal work (something frankly that many reformed & evangelicals have shy away from). I've heard some conservatives accuse Keller of being into "social gospel" or not being "truly reformed", whatever that means.

I guess to answer your question, YES it is BIBLICAL!

[Edited on 9-16-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> Neo-Evangelical? What is that?
> 
> Tim Keller is sound and orthodox and he has a heart for reaching out to the lost in the urban areas with a healthy emphasis on diaconal work (something frankly that many reformed & evangelicals have shy away from). I've heard some conservatives accuse Keller of being into "social gospel" or not being "truly reformed", whatever that means.
> ...



Calm down! I'm just a *Chinese* far across the sea who knows nothing.


----------

